# New mattress for Autotrail MH



## munkins (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi everyone. We have a problem, I'm sure someone out there can point us in the right direction. We need a new mattress for the overcab bed for our Autotrail Arapaho SE, where do we start? Hope you are all keeping snug and warm! Janet.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Autotrail themselves should be able to help but will likely be expensive,you could always try an upholstery company who would make a mattress to your specifications.

These are very good. :wink:


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Leisure furnishings in Nottingham use to do the seats etc for Autotrail. I have been to the factory and are very,very helpful.

Colin


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

As dbnosey says, Leisure furnishings are the people to contact they manufacture for Autotrail and are very helpfull. You can Google them for their telephone number.
Frank


----------

